# Networking traffic, PostgreSQL service can not restart.

## samiswt

Hi, everybody!

I got a extremely serious problem here:

The Postgresql 8.1 which is located in /var/lib/postgresql in one of my db server cannot restart.  This directory is mounted from /dev/sda4(reiserfs, used 88%) and all the online applications are based on it. I'm new here to take over a guy who quit. No backup before.

I can only find a data.old subdirectory in /var/lib/postgresql, which was updated from Postgresql 8.0. The data subdirectory is empty.

I can't find the postgresql.conf.

I used 'df -a', the message is below:

```

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3              9775248   2018568   7756680  21% /

proc                         0         0         0   -  /proc

sysfs                        0         0         0   -  /sys

udev                   1557872        88   1557784   1% /dev

devpts                       0         0         0   -  /dev/pts

shm                    1557872         0   1557872   0% /dev/shm

usbfs                        0         0         0   -  /proc/bus/usb

binfmt_misc                  0         0         0   -  /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc

/dev/sda4            281096760 244275168  36821592  87% /var/lib/postgresql

```

I used 'du -b --time' in /var/lib/postgresql. The message is below:

```

471     2010-01-11 14:10        ./.ssh

580     2013-04-12 15:50        ./data

7697    2010-02-01 10:24        ./paul/Fifthwindow-RogersBuck

19673   2010-02-01 10:41        ./paul/Fifthwindow-Tattoo/Output

20633   2010-02-01 10:41        ./paul/Fifthwindow-Tattoo

13762   2010-03-02 09:34        ./paul/Fifthwindow-Beard/Output

14493   2010-03-02 09:34        ./paul/Fifthwindow-Beard

3036    2010-03-02 09:53        ./paul/Fifthwindow-Touch1/Output

10789   2010-03-02 09:53        ./paul/Fifthwindow-Touch1

56931   2010-03-02 09:53        ./paul

3624120 2006-11-17 11:39        ./data.old/base/1

3624120 2006-05-08 02:52        ./data.old/base/10792

3624120 2006-05-08 02:52        ./data.old/base/10793

48      2011-01-17 19:19        ./data.old/base/16394/pgsql_tmp

248802448893    2011-01-17 19:37        ./data.old/base/16394

48      2010-01-22 11:08        ./data.old/base/backup

248813321469    2011-01-17 19:37        ./data.old/base

11370   2009-03-05 17:53        ./data.old/paul/output_files

14332   2009-03-05 17:53        ./data.old/paul

122952  2011-01-17 19:38        ./data.old/pg_subtrans

48      2006-05-08 02:52        ./data.old/pg_twophase

57416   2011-01-17 19:09        ./data.old/pg_multixact/members

49224   2011-01-17 19:09        ./data.old/pg_multixact/offsets

106736  2011-01-17 19:09        ./data.old/pg_multixact

4886364 2011-01-17 19:38        ./data.old/global

316494192       2011-01-17 19:38        ./data.old/pg_clog

48      2006-05-08 02:52        ./data.old/pg_xlog/archive_status

536872320       2011-01-17 19:38        ./data.old/pg_xlog

48      2006-05-08 02:52        ./data.old/pg_tblspc

249678066284    2013-04-12 15:34        ./data.old

27023   2009-09-18 19:26        ./scripts/cron/daily

917     2005-07-22 15:30        ./scripts/cron/weekly

28036   2009-09-18 19:26        ./scripts/cron

861     2005-04-25 14:41        ./scripts/runOnce

599794  2005-05-25 09:46        ./scripts/manual

628811  2009-09-18 19:26        ./scripts

171463519       2013-04-12 21:30        ./output

249850247702    2013-04-12 21:30        .

```

Basic INFO:

Linux Gentoo 2.6.14-r5

PostgreSQL 8.1

Please HELP me!

Any suggestion would be appreciated!

Thanks!

----------

## titanofold

You are seriously screwed. Take that system down now!

----------

## titanofold

And here's the most recent reason why:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=463884

PostgreSQL 8.1 reached end-of-life years ago. Many bug and security fixes have taken place since then, and none of them will be backported to 9.1.

Have you tried running:

```
root@yourhost # locate postgresql.conf
```

You're probably going to have a hell of a time updating that system, but it can be done.

----------

